# fat-cat-aspca-exploits-coronavirus



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

https://humanewatch.org/fat-cat-aspca-exploits-coronavirus/


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

not surprised...the rich get richer


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Why aren't we surprised?


----------

